# Carpet/Tile/ Flood Restoration Referrals



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Carpet Cleaning $10.00 per referral

Tile/Grout Cleaning $20.00 per referral

Water Damage Restoration . 10%%%% PERCENT

Unfornatelyhomeowners/business ownersexperience water damage and we are here to help. Weather or Pipes Busting do occur. Give us a call 850-529-1335 for emergency service

We pay 10% for water damage removal/restoration

Examples

$1000.00 water damage service $100.00

$5000.00 water damage service $500.00

More or less may occur....

Payment is issued to business or homeowner once we receive payment

We are IICRC Certified http://www.iicrc.org/contact.shtml

Licensed and Insured


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Kelvin,

I missed you the last time you came by. Thanks for another great job. I saw you up the street but you were inside cleaning when I left the house. Oh yea, didn't I refer you to them. J/K I've made that $20 several times over using your service. 

For those that use a carpet service, if you don't use Kelvin your spending too much and your carpets not as clean as it can be. We've thrown away our steamer and now know what clean means. And if your changing baby diapers you can be assured your not spreading poop throughout the house after a Kelvin cleaning. Can't wait for some potty training.

See you around! SHB


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Kelly Thanks for stopping by looking forward doing buisness with ya Chad


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent


----------

